

Amended Brief for US v. Auernheimer - MWil
http://www.volokh.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/AmendedReplyBrief.pdf

======
MWil
Favorite part so far: "Under this standard, from a source surely more
authoritative than Wikipedia, ICC-IDs are not passwords."

Meow!

